# إذَن أم إذًا



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أوّل حاجة
 عيد سعيد لكم جميعًا 
سؤالي اليوم يتعلق بهجاء (إذًا) - لأنّي رأيت المصريين يكتبونها (إذَن) في أحيان كثيرة، وأتسائل إذا ما كان الهجاء الأخير مقبولًا أم لا؟​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

إذًا: تأتي حرفَ جوابٍ مبنيًّا لا محلَّ لهُ منَ الإعراب. نحوُ: سأرافقُـكَ (الجواب) إذًا تكونُ أنيسي، فإذا هنا غيرُ عاملة، وإنّما هي للجواب المحض.. إذن: تأتي حرفَ نصبٍ وجواب وجزاءٍ واستقبال، مثلُ: سأزورُ منزلَكم (الجواب) إذن تكونَ في ضيافتِنا


----------

